# Is 40 too old to donate?



## Georgie37x (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

A very close friend of mine is offering to donate her eggs, I am 37 and she is 40 would she be classed as too old, I think our local fertility clinic is upto the age of 35

Georgie

xx


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

If you can have her eggs tested with CGH, which is the new technology at CARE nottingham, and the eggs are good i don't see why not, the lady tha got pregnant after the CGH was 41yrs, most clinics may refuse but if you present them with good CGH tested eggs then i think they would be ok, on the other hand you may look for a donor that is from 25 up, they have a lot in spain

Good luck


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Your wonderful friend is too old to donate for the general pool, but you may find a clinic that will treat you with her eggs, and also that you would also take on her miscarriage rate etc. I had a friend of 37 who offered me eggs but in the end I opted for a young Spanish donor.  Talk to your fertility clinic

L x


----------

